# wie mache ich so einen metall?! hintergrund.....



## WestsideNigga (13. Januar 2003)

hi leutz.......%)

ich habe da mal eine frage wie mache ich so einen hintergrund ??











wäre geil wenn es dazu tuts gibt 

vieleicht ein bisschen rost oder so ? oder so wellen rein wie es auch die dächer gibt ??? 



NiGGa


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (13. Januar 2003)

schnapp dir ne digicam und geh hochauflösende
fotos knipsen ;]

falls du das nicht kannst, nicht willst oder was auch
immer, dann benutz mal google mit den keywörtern:
photoshop + rust + texture ... danach solltest du schnell
mal fündig werden


----------



## Kaprolactam (13. Januar 2003)

Und ändere deinen Nickname.

Kaprolactam
tutorials.de-Team


----------



## subzero (13. Januar 2003)

Einfach ne Textur nehmen: http://gallery.deviantart.com/textures/


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. Januar 2003)

s.u.b.z.e.r.o, dann könnte er auch 
das oben nehmen, die frage war nicht,
wo finde ich sowas, sondern wie mach ich sowas.

vielleicht hilft dir das hier


----------



## subzero (13. Januar 2003)

F: Wie macht man das?
A: Man nehme eine Textur!

Irgentwie finde ich es klingt schon wie eine Antwort auf seine Frage.


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. Januar 2003)

nein.

F: Wie macht man das? 
A: so, so, so und so

F: Wie geht das ohne etwas dafür zu tun?
A: Man nehme eine Textur! 

aber egal...
ruhe jetzt


----------



## WestsideNigga (13. Januar 2003)

*danke*

hi.....


danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Christoph (13. Januar 2003)

ÄNDERE DEINEN USERNAMEN


----------



## WestsideNigga (13. Januar 2003)

*wieso ?*

wieso ?


----------



## Christoph (13. Januar 2003)

Für die Frage alleine .... 

Les dir mal deinen Usernamen durch und denk mal drüber nach. 
Tutorials.de befindet sich sicher nicht auf so einen Niveau.

Ändenr kannst du ihn nicht. Ich würde dir raten dir einen neuen User anzulegen. Mit so einem kommst du hier nicht durch.

grüsse
Hochgatterer Christoph
tutorials.de team


----------



## WestsideNigga (13. Januar 2003)

*....*

du denkst des is so n**i ******e ne ?


----------



## Kaprolactam (13. Januar 2003)

@Westside:
Hab ich's nicht gesagt...


----------



## WestsideNigga (13. Januar 2003)

*.....*

hey mein nick hat nix mit rechts s c h e i s s e oder irgener n a z i kacke zu tun yo !


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. Januar 2003)

interessiert nicht, sowas kannst du bei
irgendwelchen 1337 boardzzzzz machen, aber nicht hier.

dank


----------



## WestsideNigga (13. Januar 2003)

*..............*

ich heisse überall so und hatte nie probleme naja........


----------



## Christoph (13. Januar 2003)

Bei uns ist aber sowas nicht erwünscht.

btw
closed


----------



## shiver (13. Januar 2003)

um das ganze nochmal mit einem niveauvollen schlussposting zu untermalen:


uns ist durchaus klar, dass du wohl anhänger eines musikstiles bist, bei dem der gebrauch des wortes "nigger" prinzipiell nichts anstössiges ist, da du aber wohl hier in deutschland residierst, und, so vermute ich mal, eine weisse hautfarbe hast, ist das so nicht in ordnung.

auch ist uns bewusst, dass das wort "niger" schwarz bedeutet, aber da dieses wort in der westlichen welt früher nur verwendet wurde, um menschen mit dunkler hautfarbe abzuwerten, ist der gebrauch dieses wortes hier nicht erwünscht.


cheers.


----------

